# Fax am PC Empfangen



## Crav3X (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

gegeben:

ADSL 2 Router
NTBA-Splitter (Versatel)
Olivetti Fax lab 128

Es sollen die eingehenden Faxe direkt an den PC gesendet werden. Reicht dafür eine ISDN Karte/Modem? zb:FRITZ USB MODEM

Ist es mit einem ISDN Modem möglich obwohl DSL verfügbar ist? Würde also das Kabel vom NT-Split an das ISDN Modem (am PC) anschließen. Würde das so mit entsprechender Software von Fritz! funktionieren!?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo!


Crav3X hat gesagt.:


> Ist es mit einem ISDN Modem möglich obwohl DSL verfügbar ist?


Eine ISDN Karte bzw. ein ISDN Modem ist für den Anschluss ein ganz normales Telefon bzw. Fax.
Die ISDN Karte/Modem wird also auch wie ein ganz normales Telefon/Fax angeschlossen.

Allerdings sollte Dir auch bewusst sein dass ISDN Geräte teurer sind als analoge Geräte (und die Auswahl an ISDN Geräten scheint auch nicht so gross zu sein).
Ein a/b-Wandler wäre eine Möglichkeit analoge Geräte an einen ISDN Anschluss anzuschliessen.
Oder Du machst es so wie ich, und legst Dir eine (kleine) Telefonanlage zu, diese hat z.B. den Vorteil dass man auch interne Gespräche (kostenlos) führen kann. 
Ein analoges Fax-Gerät für "Normalpapier" (also gewöhnliches Druckerpapier) bekommst Du schon für unter 60 EUR..... die Fritz!Card USB kostet schon ca. 75 EUR neu (und dann kommt ja noch der Stromverbrauch vom PC dazu  ).
Analoge schnurlose Telefone bekommt man schon für 10 EUR neu.
Rufnummer-Übermittlung/Anzeige, "Anklopfen" etc. sind bei heutigen analogen Geräten auch kein Problem mehr.
Bei einer Telefonanlage, zumindest bei meiner, kann man jedem analogen Anschluss auch eine eigene MSN zuweisen und einstellen ob ein Telefon/AB oder ein Fax am jeweiligen Anschluss hängt.

Ich hatte mich schon immer darüber geärgert dass ISDN Geräte so teuer sind.
Als mein ISDN Telefon anfing zu spinnen (es ist mitten in den Gesprächen immer wieder ausgefallen), habe ich dieses als Chance gesehen auf eine Telefonanlage und analoge Geräte "umzurüsten". 

Notfalls kann man am NTBA aber trotzdem auch seine ISDN Geräte weiter nutzen..... 2 ISDN Anschlüsse sind ja eh am NTBA..... und dann hat der NTBA ja auch noch den S0-Bus.

Soll nur eine kleine Möglichkeit zum Überdenken sein, ob es nicht evtl. sinnvoller ist auf analoge Geräte unzusteigen. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

